# Leaky bladder



## sonatalady7 (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi all! 
My pup is just over two years old. Two times in the last month, she has fallen asleep on the couch and when she got up she left behind a wet spot. At first I thought she had a uti but I took her to the vet and they said that she didn't. They said that we should try a round of antibiotics but that she thought she might have estrogen induced urinary incontinance. What?! She's only 2!?!

I spoke to another vet about it and he said that it's more likely that she was just dreaming and leaked a bit. This has happened 2times in the last month, 3 times in the last year. 

Has anyone has any experience with this? I don't want to keep her off the couch and I also don't want to have to cover the couch either...but I can't have her 'leaking' on my couch! 

Thanks for your thoughts!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Hey you!
It for sure is pee?? Lady drools sometimes when she is sleeping...lol when she gets a good dream going on there has been a wet spot on the couch but it was just drool.

Poor Bella..


----------



## sonatalady7 (Apr 4, 2011)

Yeah, I'm sure it's pee. It's right under where her back legs are spread out. Bella drools sometimes too! Silly doggies! I'm really hoping that the incontinence isn't the issue, but if it is...we'll deal.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

poor Bella...I wonder if she has dreams of streams and things and thats why she pees a little.


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

My 8 year old cockapoo kd suffers from spay incontinence and has dpone fpr a few years,it started about a year after she was spayed.It started with noticing small wet patches especially after she has just woken up.we took her to the vet and he gave us tablets for her but she can only go on them for short spells because they are hormone tablets and are not good long term but there are other options( they didnt work for her).we just pop a baby nappy on her in between and she is fine wearing them,I have a dog i walk with the same condition and the other tablets work fine for her so all dogs are different.This does sound like what your dog has but i would get a urine sample checked incase she has a urinary tract infection etc xxx


----------

